# dualies



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

any of u guys drive dulies on the beach with a camper....any info .......JS


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

not with a camper, but the dodge ram diesel dually absolutley walks on the beach!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

FishinAddiction said:


> not with a camper, but the dodge ram diesel dually absolutley walks on the beach!


Seriously? I have a dodge 3500 dually but AI (MD) won't let me on the beach!!!

I thought that the weight of the truck would be prohibiting? Also do you air down your dually tires or just the front ones?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

18 in the front and 22 in the rear


----------



## southerlytide (Oct 9, 2008)

*duallies*

Air down use spacers on rear wheel good to go


----------

